# Classic BSG kits... coming soon?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I see Cultman has the classic Viper, Cylon Raider and BSG as pre-orders. 

Doesn't this generally mean they are fairly close to release?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TOS Viper should be arriving soon (PE set is currently shipping ). Galactica will soon have its second test shot - release depends upon whether that test shot meets with Moebius' approval, minimum a couple of months. Raider isn't even to first test shot stage, so no data on release date.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

HLJ is already shipping Vipers so they are available in Japan, though I have yet to see one in any of three Okinawa hobby shops I frequent...

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

ViperRecon said:


> HLJ is already shipping Vipers so they are available in Japan, though I have yet to see one in any of three Okinawa hobby shops I frequent...
> 
> Mark in Okinawa


I see HLJ lists January for the Galactica and nothing for the Cylon raider.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Cylon Raider was listed in August's Previews magazine, meaning it will be in comic stores in November. Usually, models show up in hobby stores and online before the comic shops get them.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Raider will not be in comic stores in November - AFAIK there isn't even a test shot yet, just the prototype.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> The Raider will not be in comic stores in November - AFAIK there isn't even a test shot yet, just the prototype.


There will be another November in 2014.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Email from Mace at Moebius indicates TOS Viper will be shipping NEXT week. As for OTHER ship dates, I would go with the CultTVMan preorder status as a GOOD 
indicator. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> The Raider will not be in comic stores in November - AFAIK there isn't even a test shot yet, just the prototype.


Well *I* have had a test shot of the Raider for several weeks! It;s one big puppy! 

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Gary K said:


> Well *I* have had a test shot of the Raider for several weeks! It;s one big puppy!
> 
> Gary


Just curious- what is the wing span on that kit? - I have been trying to visualize it's size from the scale and not getting my head wrapped around it right...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Gary K said:


> Well *I* have had a test shot of the Raider for several weeks! It;s one big puppy!


Hatin' you!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gary K said:


> Well *I* have had a test shot of the Raider for several weeks! It;s one big puppy!
> 
> Gary


Green jealousy kicks in


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Just curious- what is the wing span on that kit? - I have been trying to visualize it's size from the scale and not getting my head wrapped around it right...


Wingspan is 17". Even though that's slightly less than the diameter of the Jupiter 2, the Raider almost *seems* larger - maybe the angular structures on the Raider make it appear larger than the smooth-sided J2.

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
Allocating shelf space for it now...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Amazing...should look good next to the Pegasus HK tank.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

COPP said:


> Email from Mace at Moebius indicates TOS Viper will be shipping NEXT week. As for OTHER ship dates, I would go with the CultTVMan preorder status as a GOOD
> indicator. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Saw Frank at iHobby yesterday.

Viper - imminent.
LIS B-9 - before the end of the year.
Galactica and Raider - February-ish.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Some pics of Galactica showing up from the iHobby show. Have one...
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/p480x480/1384095_581947225186813_1315813716_n.jpg

It looks good to me. Heavy panel lines? Who cares. it's better than the big NOTHING I have right now. Looking forward to this next year.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Some pics of Galactica showing up from the iHobby show. Have one...
> https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/p480x480/1384095_581947225186813_1315813716_n.jpg
> 
> It looks good to me. Heavy panel lines? Who cares. it's better than the big NOTHING I have right now. Looking forward to this next year.






I won't pretend that Hasegawa and Tamiya thin panel lines wouldn't be preferable but I don't think they're too bad from the photos I've seen. Mind you none of the photos I've seen so far have been that clear.


Looks like some nice detail on the Galactica but I hope there's no surface texture on the kit like I said in the other thread.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Where are the VIPERS!!!???


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hopefully they are all made to the same scale?

** And scratch that question - just saw the other thread where it is answered. Again. and Again... **

:thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Pics of the Galactica & Raider @ All Japan Model & Hobby Show:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWQyicLCcAAoWMP.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWQyPDNCAAE_nxO.jpg:large


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

They both look amazing in those pics, wow! Does anyone know what that roundish thing behind the Galactica is? It's vaguely familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> Pics of the Galactica & Raider @ All Japan Model & Hobby Show:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWQyicLCcAAoWMP.jpg:large
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWQyPDNCAAE_nxO.jpg:large


In the back ground of that second link I see a box with an image of the new Galactica in clear plastic.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The roundish thing is the MLEV kit from Pegasus hobbies.

The Nu-clear Galactica is a new exclusive and it is at the NYCC as we speak and will be available in a couple of weeks for purchase:thumbsup:


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Have the vipers been delayed? I thought they were shipping this week, I have heard nothing. Anyone hear anything?


----------

